# MAC Face Charts?



## Cyanide.Candy (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!

  	I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of where I could find an archive of all MAC Face Charts released to date - or a fairly large selection anyhow?

  	Or where I could download such a file containing MAC Face Charts inlcluding Halloween looks, blanks etc..?

  	Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 7, 2012)

Try these...

http://vanyvicious.com/?tag=blank-mac-face-charts

http://www.beautynewbie.com/2009/11/entire-mac-face-chart-collection.html

http://www.macmakeup.net/face-charts/


----------

